# IBM SCSI adapter hard drive question



## beachbum1975 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello, I have access to a great deal (100+) 18.2GB server hard drives. Each one of these drives has a gray colored SCSI adapter with gold fingers on the inside. I added an arrow to where I am referring below:


My question: Has anyone ever removed these adapters and soaked them using the muriatic acid and hydrogen peroxide method normally used on trimmed gold fingers? If so, how were your results? Does the plastic housing hold up? Is it even worth harvesting???

Please forgive me in advance if this question has been asked before.

Any and all information is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!

beachbum1975


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 7, 2010)

The drive comes out of that frame I believe. The drive itself
still can sell for $20 - $25 if tested. A reseller probably
would only pay $3 or $4 for that kind of QTY though.

The trays may have more value for reuse than for the scrap metal
content. Take the part # from the tray and go up on ebay or google
that # and see what you find out. The tray doesn't need testing per se
so it's an easier sell than the drives. (maybe)

If you get some of the 36.4G or higher SCSI drives with an IBM
part # PM and let me steal them, um, I mean buy them from you.

8)


----------



## Richard TJ (Jun 16, 2010)

Currently scrapping some drives (we get through a few hundred a month) and getting the connectors off some of them to do a trial run. Best to use a blow torch (gas soldering iron) to take off the connector clean from the circuit board and then batch process them with a sledge hammer to reduce them to the pins only (ie remove as much of the plastic as possible). Currently trialing some SCA drives (SCSI 80 pin) and old ide drives (all under 10 gigs of course). So far, the process is holding out but needs refining to reduce the time involved in preparing the connectors for processing. Also been looking at other connectors such as 9 pin (RS232), telecoms jacks, mobile phone car holders, older video jacks (female), desk phones, ide ribbon cable connectors (female). Won't get an idea of quantities that can be recovered for a week.


----------



## rfd298 (Jun 16, 2010)

Richard TJ said:


> Best to use a blow torch (gas soldering iron) to take off the connector clean from the circuit board and then batch process them with a sledge hammer to reduce them to the pins only


Now your talking, you had me at blow torch. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: Destruction is one of the best parts of recycling / refining. Let us know your results


----------



## Chumbawamba (Jul 17, 2010)

Richard TJ, you need to invest in a ball mill, or build one.


----------



## ILikeBoats (Aug 16, 2010)

Those drive trays are worth far more than their scrap value, provided you can find a buyer. Minimum of $5 or more apiece on eBay. I would list 3 items: drive with tray, bare drive without tray, and the tray itself, see what sells.


----------

